# network suddenly stops working after few days

## Oniryczny

Hello

I'm having strange issue with my network card

It stops working after few days of powered on machine

But when I log and do

```

# ifconfig eth_int down

# ifconfig eth_int up
```

it is working again

On past time I didn't have this issue on kernel 4.9.76 (x86_64)

but I'm getting this on actual latest 4.19.120 and also had it on previous 4.19.113

Can I ask for some help?

I guess I missed a new option in the newer kernel

The thing I didn't do properly is I copied .config from 4.9.76 to 4.19.113 and compilled kernel then I did the same with  4.19.120   :Embarassed: 

I'm using compilled kernel (I thought it was fine) on ASUS Sabertooth 990FX 2.0 Realtek 8111F

I tried on module r8168 and r8169 both work the same way for me.

----------

## charles17

As you are not giving too much information:

topic 1105018?

----------

## Oniryczny

I didn't wrote more because I don't know what info more should I post   :Embarassed: 

the topic you mentioned about is for kernels 5.x and I'm on 4.19

----------

## Banana

show us your network config.

What do the logs say when this happens?

----------

## Oniryczny

I will wait til it happens again.

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

# config_wlan0="dhcp"

# modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

# wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211"

#config_eth_1000="192.168.2.13 netmask 255.255.255.0"

config_eth_int="dhcp"

config_eth_100="10.0.2.13/24"

# The network scripts are now part of net-misc/netifrc

# In order to avoid sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4 from removing this file, this comment was

# added; you can safely remove this comment.  Please see

# /usr/share/doc/netifrc*/README* for more information.

#
```

Is this the config you want or more?   :Embarassed: 

from dmesg I see: (script that prints dmesg with date)

```

$ perl dmesg.perl | grep link

[2020-06-15 09:32:43]  audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata9: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata6: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:46]  ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:33:04]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_pro: link is not ready

[2020-06-15 09:33:04]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_int: link is not ready

[2020-06-15 09:33:04]  8139too 0000:08:05.0 eth_100: link down

[2020-06-15 09:33:04]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_100: link is not ready

[2020-06-15 09:33:07]  r8168: eth_int: link up

[2020-06-15 09:33:07]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth_int: link becomes ready

[2020-06-17 20:56:21]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_int: link is not ready

[2020-06-17 20:56:24]  r8168: eth_int: link up

[2020-06-17 20:56:24]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth_int: link becomes ready

$
```

----------

## Banana

why are there multiple devices in the config?

----------

## Oniryczny

only 2 interfaces are uncommented

eth_int is for global network

the other entry is for my internal network but I had it all for years and it was always good in the past time

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Wild guess: a many days dhcp lease that comes to an end and does not properly renew?

++

Gi)

----------

## Oniryczny

can't be a dhcp lease 

it doesn't happen periodically

as for now it works longer than it used to work 'til 1st crash

```

 $ perl Pobrane/dmesg.perl | grep link

[2020-06-15 09:32:42]  audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[2020-06-15 09:32:43]  [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  ata9: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  ata6: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:33:03]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_pro: link is not ready

[2020-06-15 09:33:03]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_int: link is not ready

[2020-06-15 09:33:03]  8139too 0000:08:05.0 eth_100: link down

[2020-06-15 09:33:03]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_100: link is not ready

[2020-06-15 09:33:06]  r8168: eth_int: link up

[2020-06-15 09:33:06]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth_int: link becomes ready

[2020-06-17 20:56:20]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_int: link is not ready

[2020-06-17 20:56:23]  r8168: eth_int: link up

[2020-06-17 20:56:23]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth_int: link becomes ready

$
```

it's not a thing that happens in specific time   :Confused: 

----------

## pietinger

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> [...]it doesn't happen periodically
> 
> as for now it works longer than it used to work 'til 1st crash

 

Do you have problems with heat ?

What happens if you do nothing ? ( = Did the link come back in some time ?)

-""- try an other switch port ?

-""- try an other patch cable ?

Do you have a cat or dog around there ?

----------

## Oniryczny

No pets at my home

No problems with heat

It already happened on different cable different switch different port

When it occurs nothing in logs and doesn't work until i put out and in the cable

or as I did  using commands ifconfig down/ifconfig up

----------

## pietinger

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> I tried on module r8168 and r8169 both work the same way for me.

 

OK. It could be a hardware problem with your ethernet adapter. But on the other side, sometimes these modules have some problems. I would wait for a new kernel version.

(you know already this thread ? https://forum.manjaro.org/t/r8168-kernel-5-6-3-driver-broken/135325)

----------

## Oniryczny

I'm using 4.19.120

had problems on 4.19.113

on previous motherboard (that died) I had RTL8111E (now I have 8111F) and was working like a charm

EDIT

It happened this evening again

so I did ifconfig down/up and it is working again.

There is nothing about it in dmesg, just about link that i was turning down and up

```

$ perl Pobrane/dmesg.perl | grep link

[2020-06-15 09:32:43]  audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[2020-06-15 09:32:44]  [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata9: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata6: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[2020-06-15 09:32:45]  ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:32:46]  ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[2020-06-15 09:33:04]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_pro: link is not ready

[2020-06-15 09:33:04]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_int: link is not ready

[2020-06-15 09:33:04]  8139too 0000:08:05.0 eth_100: link down

[2020-06-15 09:33:04]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_100: link is not ready

[2020-06-15 09:33:07]  r8168: eth_int: link up

[2020-06-15 09:33:07]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth_int: link becomes ready

[2020-06-17 20:56:21]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_int: link is not ready

[2020-06-17 20:56:24]  r8168: eth_int: link up

[2020-06-17 20:56:24]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth_int: link becomes ready

[2020-06-21 21:12:54]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth_int: link is not ready

[2020-06-21 21:12:57]  r8168: eth_int: link up

[2020-06-21 21:12:57]  IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth_int: link becomes ready

$
```

----------

